# How Much Lower Will The Price Go



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Fuel today $210 in my neck of the woods

willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK... I won't be the one to say it...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nope. Me neither. It's way too easy.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

That's what it costs to fill up my fuel sucking HEMI, every 100 miles.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

willie226 said:


> Fuel today $210 in my neck of the woods
> 
> willie


Hopefully you meant $2.10? I'm paying $1.999 for Gasohol and $2.259 for diesel right now in SE Iowa. We accually could afford to take a day trip Saturday to visit my son in Davenport. From what they are saying, Diesel is going to stay high or even go higher because of gov mandates to take the sulfur out. They are starting up a Bio-diesel plant in town in the next month and the Flying J is going to buy all of their production to sell at a station 15 miles away. Interested in how the Dodge will like it.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

So far the cheapest I have seen locally is $2.11 for gas and $2.49 for diesel.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The sulfur is already out, I believe as of Oct 1. At least all the stations around here in the Northeast are pumping ULSD. As far as taking the sulfar out, actually, since the refineries added the sulfur, to increase lubricicity of the fuel, so that injectors and other internal parts would be lubricated. The oil companies have simply substituted another additive for lubrication, that is more enviromentally friendly, at least that is what they tell us.

Diesel around me is $2.63, which is lower then I paid for my heating oil for the season.

Tim


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

It is $2.04 around Birmingham and $2.09 here locally about 35 south of B'ham. I give it till November 15th until it starts back up


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

1.97 SAN ANTONIO.

1.93 CORPUS CHRISTI


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

The BP I always fill up at on the way home from work in Alpharetta was at $1.98 today.

Bob


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I paid $2.56 today and was happy about it!
The refineries are only an hour from here yet we pay a lot more than rest of the country who has to have it shipped to them.
(don't get me started!)

Have a great evening all!
Ed


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm jellous I just paid 2.31 and I was happy until I read this post.









I remember one day I drove into a gas station to fill up my Roadrunner and premium and it was .33 a gallon and I burned rubber leaving that station, how could they charge such a high price. I saw a station in Spokane selling gas for 9.9 cents a gallon, but the normal price was 24 cents a gallon. Boy those days are gone.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

$2.19 here in Central Florida and still falling.

Since my wife and I burn 55+ gallons a week, this price reduction feels like we just got a pay raise!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Here in northern IL. its $2.18


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Muskogee, Oklahoma

PILOT $1.97
KUM N GO $1.99


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> I'm jellous I just paid 2.31 and I was happy until I read this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I started driving in 1969 they had gas wars. Saw gas for as low as 19 c a gallon. Had a Chevelle SS that got 5 mpg for a while, but my first car could go a month on $5 of gas and another $1 for my motorcycle.

But finguring it out as percentage of what I got paid per hour, $2 gas is cheaper than what I ususally paid back in '69 (27 c) since I made $1.25/hr then and $17.75 now. Guess I can't complaint too much.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I just paid 2.64 for biodiesel in southern IL. How low will it go? OPEC wants to cut production to put a floor under oil at $55 a barrel. But Saudi Arabia won't cut. It stepped up production significantly in 2004 for Bush reelection, and it is speculated that it is doing so again. It will probably go a little lower before Nov 7.

An armada left on Oct 3 for the Persian Gulf. They are loaded up with cruise missiles and headed to the coast of Iran, to be on station by Oct 27. Either Bush is a "paper tiger" on Iran or he is waiting until after the election. An attack may be launched just before the election if it is deemed in Republican best interest. (I am not a Democrat by the way. I'm thinking of becoming Independent.)

Gas is going higher, but exactly when . . . ? If any of you are in the stock market I think it is a good time to consider energy stocks, as prices have plummeted with the price of oil. Then, as the stock goes up it pays for the increase in fuel at the pump.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Regular unleaded, here has gone up .02 since Sunday, at all stations. I think it's about as low as it will go. It was $2.07/2.08 and now it's $2.09/$2.10. And a lot of people say it's usually cheaper on Tuesday!
Darlene


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

$1.90 in South Jersey and they pump it for ya....







... i was so happy cost me $45.00 to fill the truck up on sunday


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

JimBo99 said:


> An armada left on Oct 3 for the Persian Gulf. They are loaded up with cruise missiles and headed to the coast of Iran, to be on station by Oct 27. Either Bush is a "paper tiger" on Iran or he is waiting until after the election. An attack may be launched just before the election if it is deemed in Republican best interest. (I am not a Democrat by the way. I'm thinking of becoming Independent.)


There is currently 1 Carrier Strike Group, and 3 Expeditionary Strike Groups in the Persian Gulf.
I think that is pretty much standard. Been that way for some time.

Bob


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

in northern jersey it is 2.11 for unleaded and 2.41 for deisel. Topped of the deisel on the way home today, but it was the same price last week.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Our Ohio prices are everywhere. Last week I heard of prices as low as 1.91. On Monday I paid 2.01 then today I see prices are 2.19 this morning and 2.25 this afternoon.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

According to the article I read this morning, we could see $45 a barrel by mid 2007

Tim


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

$2.06 and still going down







,but I know it won't last long









willie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice to see a little relief, but I'm sure it's temporary. Expect to pay $4.00/gal in the next 2-3 years, it's coming.

On a side note, please give me E85! We have vehicles that will burn it but nowhere to buy it. The automakers keep bragging about this useless feature of their vehicles.


----------

